# المنتديات الترفيهية > منتدى الصور > قسم التصوير الضوئي >  >  الـ س ـماء ج ـميله ..،،

## اسيرة شوق

هــلا بـالزين !!  :toung: 


أيـش الأخبار 


الـملل زآآيـد هـالأيام مـن المـدارس

لأنه المـدارس تنـ ح ـس الواحد



الموهيـيم ما ع ـلينا  :amuse: 


ح ـبيت أ ص ـور كـم صوره من النافذه  :embarrest:  لـلـ س ـماء والزراعه في بيتنا  :wink: 


يـالله حياكم الله في بيتنا 

تفضلو

شوي وجيب الـ ع ـصير  :bigsmile: 





أولاا أع ـرفكم بـست الحسن والـ ج ـمال خ ـلية النـ ح ـل  :huh: 




الأول كـانت فوق بس طـاحت  :evil: 

كـانت تبين كامله


والحين الـسما




ودلحين زراعة بيتنا








مـن المنظر الطبيعي اللي برا !!

ص ـورت عشان السما












الـ ص ـور قليله لكـن ماعليش

هههه

رايكم يـأ ح ـلى أع ـضاء

----------


## قمر دنياي

التصوير حلو وجميل 
يعطيك العافيه على مجهودك
تقبلي مروري 
قمر دنياي

----------


## عفاف الهدى

الصور جميله
وصور الغيوم روعه
بس حبيبتي لو تكبري الخط 
عشان احنا عميان

----------


## همس الصمت

تصوير رهييييييييييييييييييييب
الله يعطيك العافية يارب
على التصوير الحركات
ومنظر الغيوم يهبل قدرتي تجيبينها عدل ..
الله يعطيك العافية يارب ..
دمتِ بخير ..

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

صور حلوووه
ربي يعطيك العافيه
دمتي بحفظ الرحمن موفقه

----------


## اسيرة شوق

> التصوير حلو وجميل 
> 
> يعطيك العافيه على مجهودك
> تقبلي مروري 
> قمر دنياي



 
مـرورك الأحـلى قمـورة

مــاعدمتك 

تحياتوو




> الصور جميله
> وصور الغيوم روعه
> بس حبيبتي لو تكبري الخط 
> عشان احنا عميان



يعطيك العـافيه عفاف على المرور

مـاعدمتك

بـس اني ماكتبت شيء على الصور غير اسمي واسم الشبكة ويبينوا  :bigsmile: 





> تصوير رهييييييييييييييييييييب
> 
> الله يعطيك العافية يارب
> على التصوير الحركات
> ومنظر الغيوم يهبل قدرتي تجيبينها عدل ..
> الله يعطيك العافية يارب ..
> 
> دمتِ بخير ..





الـعفووا حبيتي 

هـموسه ع المـرور الـ ح ـلو والوسام 

مـاعدمت هالطله






> صور حلوووه
> ربي يعطيك العافيه
> دمتي بحفظ الرحمن موفقه



 
نـورتي خيتي دمعه ع المرور

ماعدمتك

----------


## hope

* حلووين* 
*ولاعآد الخلييه مآتوقعت بتحطيهاا هههههـ* 

*يسلمووو* 

*تحيآتي*

----------


## ورده محمديه

_تصوير جدا رائعـ_ 

_ربيـ يعطيكـ الف عافيهـ_ 

_تعيشيـ وتصوريـ واحنا نتفرج طبعا ههه_ 

_ارق الحايا و أعذبها::: وردة محمدية_

----------


## دمعة على السطور

*ماشاء الله جداً رائع...*
*صور ..أخذتني للبعيد...*


*يعطيك العافية خيتي ...*

*وتسلم الأيادي يارب..*

*موفقة لكل خير إن شاء الله تعالى..*

*دمتي بعين المولى الجليل..*

----------


## عوامية وأفتخر

صور حلوه يسلموووو.

----------


## منحوسة

مــــــــاشــــــاءالله
يعطيكِ العافيه.
والغيوم يجنونووو
التصوير روووعه
يسلمووووووو
تحياتي.

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*تصوير رااااائع ودقيق*
*صور السماء وخاصة الغيوم جميله*
*تسلم الايااااادي اسوورة*
*والله يعطيج الف عااافيه*
*تحياااااتي*

----------


## Taka

*آلسلآم عليكم*
*تصوير حلو وصور حلو*
*وخاصه الغيوم واايد حلو*
*تسلمين ختيه*

----------


## شوق المحبة

الـ س ـلام ع ـليكم والرح ــمه ..


اللهم ص ـلي على مـ ح ـمد وآل مـ ح ـمد ..


ماش ـاء الله الـ ص ـور ج ـميله وااايد ..


والزرع إللي بـ ح ـوي بيتكم يـ ش ـررح القلب بقووه ..


تـ ص ـدقين ج ـهة بيتكم مو غ ـررريبه ^_^ ..


ربي يـ ع ـطيكِ ألف ع ـافيه ..


نوورينا بكل ج ـديد ..


ودمتي بكل مـ ح ـبة ..

----------

